# Commissions?



## CathoraGal (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok, I'm wondering if anybody takes commissions on writing. Allow me to elaborate.
I'm not looking to commission somebody, I'm asking if anybody does take commissions for writing, and if people actually commission you, just out of curiosity. And if they do, do you just write the story and post it, or print it out (if you're typing it) and mail it to them? Any answers would be appreciated.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been commissioned before. I'm certainly open to the idea. It just depends on what the person wants and if they can pay.


----------



## foozzzball (Jul 21, 2009)

Varies a lot, mainly because everyone's got their own idea on how it should work.

E-mail's the logical choice for distribution, and whether or not it gets posted online is generally a decision for the fella handing over the cash.

Also, I've never run across a furry fiction commission that wasn't intensely pornographic in nature - although I'm perfectly willing to be proven wrong. This might prove a problem if you were hoping to make a few extra bucks, unless you're willing to wait around several years, CathoraGal. 

In my view it's a whole lot less fun than selling fiction to a paying venue, although those can be hard to find, but that way you get to write what _you_ want, which is always a good thing as far as I'm concerned.

Also, the rates of pay are seldom all that good with commissioners. Furry Fandom's got a habit of doing this with artists, too.


----------



## Xadera (Jul 22, 2009)

I've never taken story commissions, but I've seen some writers who have (they don't frequent the forums too often, if at all). One gets swamped by commissions, while some others have practically none, so it varies. For the mostpart they either get posted right to FA or get emailed, sometimes both. I've never heard of a story being sent via normal mail.

And it's usually porn that gets commissioned, like fooz said, though I do think there might be a market for writing elaborate descriptions of fursonas and maybe some other bits here and there. General stories are a bit difficult to commission someone for; if you could describe the idea well enough to commission someone to write it, it's not much more work to just write it yourself (and at that point you don't really care if it's intelligible for others).

Hope this helps ^^


----------



## CathoraGal (Jul 22, 2009)

Ah, alright. Thanks for the help guys!


----------

